# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  В. Сокол. От диктата мышления к свободе сознания. 17.04.2021

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Он-лайн Конференция "Про науку" 17.04.2021

В. Сокол. От диктата мышления к свободе сознания. Феноменологический анализ.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umwE...JnF8l&index=13

----------

